

Ask HN: tech scene in Belize? - mark_l_watson

My wife and I are considering living in the sub-tropics for several years, and we happen to like Belize a lot.<p>Does anyone know what the tech scene is like there? Except for time in silicon valley working at Google last year, I have lived and worked remotely in the mountains of Central Arizona for 15 years. I don&#x27;t need technical peers in Belize but it would be more fun.
======
dylanhassinger
don't know about Belize.

I checked out San Pedro, Guatemala, it was pretty cool but was hard to get
consistent wifi at the cafes. Would be better if I had had an apartment. There
are a few techie/entrepreneur types around there.

There seems to be a decent entrepreneurship scene brewing in Medellin,
Columbia. That's my next trip

